# Need Help Jim! Crazy blue poison ive never seen



## bottlediger (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Jim, I know you know your stuff on poisons. Heres one I just dug but I have never seen it, and its not in any of my bottle books. Its a screw top cobalt blue stands 2 1/4 inches tall, and it has 6 sides! Hope its not a crappy common one. But it sure does look neat for being a screw top. Thanks for any help


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 29, 2006)

heres some pics that might help


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 29, 2006)

All most threw this little guy out, thinking it was a vicks or something stupid.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Ryan, Thats a cool poison.


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Warren, Hope shes a rare one!


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 29, 2006)

seems like the unusual shape and the fact that it has poision embossed on it will add to the value.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2006)

Neat bottle, Ryan. That is a KU-14, sometimes called the "star jar". They came both with and without POISON embossed. The one you have should be worth about $50 if it cleans up nicely. You don't see them very often. One of my favorite screw-cap poisons. ~Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright Jim!! What's the name of that Poison book again? I gotta keep an eye out for it. KU something must mean the author?.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2006)

Eric, The Poison Bottle Workbooks by Rudy Kuhn are where the K numbers come from. KC for cylinders, KU for unusual shapes, etc. The American Poison Bottle Collectors Association has a great book on American poisons. All are listed by Kuhn number and illustrated. It's well worth its $50 price. You can find it on the web, along with the Kuhn books. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 2, 2006)

Here are mine,they are very cool.also one of my favorite capped poisons.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 2, 2006)

very nice 2nd one ive ever seen now


----------



## gypsyboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Make that the third! Here's mine. I found it recently by the river where I live. I live in Fredericton, New Brunswick (Canada). It would be really cool if I found myself a rare and highly collectable bottle.


----------

